# More newbie questions



## dpetteng (Jul 31, 2017)

So I am starting to design the water supply details as we only have a cold supply. We live in a very hard water area so I am assuming I need a boiler for hot sink water, a softener and a high quality filter for the coffee machine supply. Any comments on what makes of these to buy?


----------



## wyattc (Apr 7, 2017)

BWT make a good variety of filters / water treatment units suitable for most environments. If you'd like to DM over your postcode and projected daily coffee production numbers, I can help point you in the right direction.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

dpetteng said:


> So I am starting to design the water supply details as we only have a cold supply. We live in a very hard water area so I am assuming I need a boiler for hot sink water, a softener and a high quality filter for the coffee machine supply. Any comments on what makes of these to buy?


Contact your local water supply company or look online, this will give you some of the information you need to help with your choice of softer and filter. Or buy a water test kit and check it yourself. DO NOT just buy a filter + softener thinking is OK. Although some filters may remove some hardness you need to know how much and is the water suitable for coffee making.


----------



## dpetteng (Jul 31, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Contact your local water supply company or look online, this will give you some of the information you need to help with your choice of softer and filter. Or buy a water test kit and check it yourself. DO NOT just buy a filter + softener thinking is OK. Although some filters may remove some hardness you need to know how much and is the water suitable for coffee making.


Just did a check and got this, I am not sure what it tells me though. Just tried to call them and no answer so not sure who to ask.

HARD WATER

The area supplied by Affinity Water has 'hard' water. The hardness occurs naturally and is characterised by the presence of high levels of calcium and magnesium, which are good for healthy teeth and bones.

CALCIUM

134 mg/l

Calcium is the principal constituent of hardness.

TOTAL HARDNESS

335 mg/l

Total hardness is usually expressed in terms of calcium carbonate and is measured in milligrammes per litre (mg/l) which is the same as parts per million (ppm). The recognised classification scheme we are using is: 0-75 soft, 76-150 moderately hard, 151-300 hard, 300+ very hard. Your water is very hard.

Degrees English (or Clarke)

23

This hardness measurement is used on some British appliances.

Degrees German

19

This is used on some German appliances.

Degrees French

34

This is used on some French appliances.

MILLIMOLS

3.4 mmol/l

Millimols per litre. Some appliances refer to water hardness in millimols per litre (mmol/l).

FLUORIDE

0.09525 mg/l

Fluoride naturally occurs in the water in many areas. Affinity Water does not add any fluoride to your water. Fluoride is measured in milligrammes per litre (mg/l).


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Your water is very hard and would cause extensive scaling if used as is.

If you look on the I/net there are tables showing the equivalents in French, German, English etc

Many forum members use bottled water instead of the expense/ work of having a softner / filter fitted.

Volvic is generally considered to have a good composition of minerals for coffee and shows little scaling.

COMPOSITION IN mg /lit

Calcium 12

Sulphates 9

Magnesium 8

Sodium 12

Bicarbonates 74

Potassium 6

Silica 32

Chlorides 15

Nitrates 7.3


----------



## dpetteng (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks, I would prefer not to use bottled water. What are my options for filtering and softening?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Some here have Reverse Osmosis filters and then remineralise to get a decent water for coffee using remineralising cartridges.

For me, my kitchen, my low ish coffee consumption of maybe 4 a day, I found it all a bit difficult to fit in (tiny house and machine on opposite side of kitchen) so I use volvic. Hence I can't give you much more specific information.


----------



## dpetteng (Jul 31, 2017)

Still trying to figure this out. I need to soften and purify the water without using bottled water. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What exactly do you want to know ? The water to the tap can be straight from the supply (presuming it is potable) A "teed" off supply to a suitable softner / filter could then feed the hot water boiler and the coffee machine without causing scaling problems.

Determine your water usage for the boiler+coffee machine and contact several filter suppliers, give them your water information and usage and ask what they recommend.


----------

